# Boy or girl? Puppy or adult?



## cleooscar (May 28, 2008)

I haven't posted in a while. We lost Oscar our 13 1/2 years old malt in October. It was very sad and it took a while before I could talk about it. We still have another 2 malts--Pasha (male, 3 1/2) and Raine (girl, 10 months). When we first got Raine we were worried that having 3 dogs in our house would be a lot of work but it was so much joy to have all of them here and they're all so different in personality. 

I miss having the whole gang and I'm now thinking it'd be wonderful to have another one. I was wondering if any of you have suggestions on whether I should get a boy or a girl to compliment our existing malts. Should I get a puppy or perhaps a retired adult from a breeder? Should I wait for Raine to be a little older and how old should she be before I get another one? And does anyone have suggestion for a reputable breeder in Ontario, Canada? We got Raine from Diamond River but she's not having another litter for a while.

Also, I'm often curious why is it that a female puppy cost so much more than male?

I hope I put this in the right section.

Thanks.


----------



## tamizami (May 1, 2007)

I'm so very sorry for your loss.

To answer your question: Females are in greater demand, both by the public and the breeders can keep more of them. 

That being said....we lost our little girl in July and were devastated. She didn't even make it to her third birthday. However, 3 weeks ago we adopted a retiree from a local show breeder. She is 3.5 years old and an absolute doll. We are totally in love with her. I cannot get over how quickly she has integrated into our family. We do have to potty train her, but other than that, I would really recommend looking at retirees as well as puppies. This has been much easier than getting a puppy, IMO. 

Good luck in your search.


----------



## jmm (Nov 23, 2004)

I would not focus on sex so much as a temperament that matches. 

I would wait until the youngest is trained as you want her (100% potty trained) and any bad habits have been resolved. I recommend waiting at least 1 year between pups. 

I think retirees are a great option! I certainly wouldn't miss the puppy stuff.


----------



## momtoboo (Jan 30, 2006)

I agree with Tammi, you should consider a younger retiree. My Hannah is a joy & she fit in very nicely with us. I'm sorry about little Oscar. :grouphug:


----------



## I found nemo (Feb 23, 2006)

For me I just prefer males :wub: could be because I have 5 of them living in my house, not sure.
I would for sure think about getting a retiree :wub: A puppy for some is just a little to much thats when to me a retiree makes having another choice wonderful.
B est Of Luck :biggrin:


----------



## cleooscar (May 28, 2008)

Thank you so much for your advice on this. Would it be difficult to integrate an adult into our existing pack? We've only brought in puppies before. And why would potty training be a problem with retirees, have they not been trained before? Sorry I just don't know much about show dogs. 

I emailed our breeder yesterday and she's planning to retire our little Raine's mom this year. She's only been bred once and is a champ. She's gorgeous. My breeder's husband is retiring from his job and they're looking to move. With all this going on, she's taking a year's break so Raine's mom will be retired. What kind of questions should I be asking her about Raine's mom? Much appreciate your thought on this.


----------



## jmm (Nov 23, 2004)

Not all retirees have been housetrained. So you just start as you would with a pup. The good thing is adults can hold it much better and they may be familiar with pee pads and other set ups so it is not all new like with a pup. 

Talk to the breeder about how your household runs and your dogs' temperaments. Ask about this new dog's temperament, how she has lived, what are her quirks, etc. Most breeders want to be sure they have a good match and will want to be sure your household sounds like a good match.


----------



## momtoboo (Jan 30, 2006)

QUOTE (cleooscar @ Jan 17 2009, 10:01 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=708052


> Thank you so much for your advice on this. Would it be difficult to integrate an adult into our existing pack? We've only brought in puppies before. And why would potty training be a problem with retirees, have they not been trained before? Sorry I just don't know much about show dogs.
> 
> I emailed our breeder yesterday and she's planning to retire our little Raine's mom this year. She's only been bred once and is a champ. She's gorgeous. My breeder's husband is retiring from his job and they're looking to move. With all this going on, she's taking a year's break so Raine's mom will be retired. What kind of questions should I be asking her about Raine's mom? Much appreciate your thought on this.[/B]


I found it easier to integrate an adult because my male was 3 yrs old at the time & is afraid of other dogs & would not have tolerated an energic puppy nor the constant attention I would have had to give a puppy.I needed a calm,non-alpha older female. You should ask the breeder about personality, that's very important when adding an adult or puppy to your existing pack. Hannahs breeder described her personality very well, even told me about her seperation anxiety & dislike of being crated.She told me it would take about a week for Hannah to adjust & she was right. It took my male,Boo, a bit longer than that, but she did win him over.Most retirees are puppypad trained & not 100% trained. Relocating to a new home will be confusing in the beginning & most likely you will have to retrain but I found it easier than pottytraining a puppy, because Hannah knew to use the pads, she was just not familiar with her new home & in the beginning,she would just go wherever.It's like a refresher pottytraining course & it will take patients.Lots of love & patients works well,just as it would for a new puppy.Good luck with whatever you decide.


----------



## cleooscar (May 28, 2008)

Thank you for sharing your thoughts and experience. I sent an email to the breeder to find out more about Raine's dam. We had met and interacted with her last year when we went to visit Raine the first time and when we picked Raine up. She seems to be very friendly but our focus was on Raine. Raine's dam is around 3 years old and just a few months younger than our boy Pasha. 

Now that I've started researching, it seems there are a few pups available. These breeders are from the same circle as our breeder so I know they're very reputable. There are two 10 months old females, one 8 weeks old male and a potential 8 weeks old female. They're all so cute!! I think the hardest part is to decide what age will be appropriate for our mix and how much work we want to do. 

BTW, what price should I be expecting for a retiree male/female? Raine's dam has a couple of champion titles and has only had 1 litter. We've only gotten pups in the past so this is a bit of a new territory for us.


----------



## tamizami (May 1, 2007)

I'm not sure if the 8 week old puppies are ready to go to homes yet, most ethical breeders will not place them before 12 weeks old. I prefer the older puppies to young ones because they learn faster and you have a better idea of what they will look like.

Typically the breeder lets the retiree go for the price of spay/neuter and dental, but this is definitely up to the breeder. The price of the neuter/dental varies greatly depending on where you are located.


----------



## cleooscar (May 28, 2008)

The puppies are not available to be taken home yet but their breeder is doing the 'interviews' and accepting deposits. The 10 months old girl, Lacie, that I saw on their website is so cute. You can see her photo at: http://www.angelfire.com/planet/maltese-minuet/page5.html. 

My husband and I talked it over, although I love puppies (they're so adorable and do the cutest things), we thought getting another puppy when Raine's still very young herself might be too soon. Raine is such a sweetheart and she deserves to be the 'baby' for some time yet. So we're mulling over whether to wait a year or so and get a puppy (under 1 year old) or get Raine's dam. I spoke to her breeder at length today and she sounds so sweet. We're going to spend some time with her this Saturday and see how we connect. We're not bringing Pasha and Raine with us on this trip. If things work out okay, we'll take Pasha and Raine to meet her. In a way, I feel like she's an extended family. The breeder wants $1000 for her plus we have to get her spayed within the first month before ownership title will be transferred. I'll let you know how it goes. Wish me luck.


----------



## pburnette (Jun 15, 2006)

QUOTE (cleooscar @ Jan 20 2009, 05:01 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=710440


> The puppies are not available to be taken home yet but their breeder is doing the 'interviews' and accepting deposits. The 10 months old girl, Lacie, that I saw on their website is so cute. You can see her photo at: http://www.angelfire.com/planet/maltese-minuet/page5.html.
> 
> My husband and I talked it over, although I love puppies (they're so adorable and do the cutest things), we thought getting another puppy when Raine's still very young herself might be too soon. Raine is such a sweetheart and she deserves to be the 'baby' for some time yet. So we're mulling over whether to wait a year or so and get a puppy (under 1 year old) or get Raine's dam. I spoke to her breeder at length today and she sounds so sweet. We're going to spend some time with her this Saturday and see how we connect. We're not bringing Pasha and Raine with us on this trip. If things work out okay, we'll take Pasha and Raine to meet her. In a way, I feel like she's an extended family. The breeder wants $1000 for her plus we have to get her spayed within the first month before ownership title will be transferred. I'll let you know how it goes. Wish me luck.[/B]


----------



## pburnette (Jun 15, 2006)

QUOTE (cleooscar @ Jan 18 2009, 05:27 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=709009


> Thank you for sharing your thoughts and experience. I sent an email to the breeder to find out more about Raine's dam. We had met and interacted with her last year when we went to visit Raine the first time and when we picked Raine up. She seems to be very friendly but our focus was on Raine. Raine's dam is around 3 years old and just a few months younger than our boy Pasha.
> 
> Now that I've started researching, it seems there are a few pups available. These breeders are from the same circle as our breeder so I know they're very reputable. There are two 10 months old females, one 8 weeks old male and a potential 8 weeks old female. They're all so cute!! I think the hardest part is to decide what age will be appropriate for our mix and how much work we want to do.
> 
> BTW, what price should I be expecting for a retiree male/female? Raine's dam has a couple of champion titles and has only had 1 litter. We've only gotten pups in the past so this is a bit of a new territory for us.[/B]


----------



## pburnette (Jun 15, 2006)

As far as getting a male or female, we have taken a survey consisting of show breeders and pet owners on Male vs. Female. Everyone but one person said that they prefer the males. The reason is that the males cuddle more when you want to cuddle and they females cuddle when they want------sort of like people. They are just as easy to train. But it does depend on the temperament of the individual dog, so that doesn't always hold true. Males are less expensive because breeders don't need to keep many males. We produce more males than females. And males like to be dressed just as much as females do!

Of course, if you have your heart set on a female, get a girl!

Don't deal with anyone that sells puppies before they are 12 weeks old. The Maltese is is a tiny dog and does not develop nearly as fast as a large dog does. They need to stay with their mother and be closely watched until they are at least 12 weeks of age. They can get hypoglycemia when they are weaning and a good breeder knows how to keep them safe.

P. Burnette
Ga-Li Maltesse


----------



## cleooscar (May 28, 2008)

Just want to provide an update on our search. We went to see Raine's dam on Saturday as well as visited another breeder with a year old girl. Although they are both so beautiful and have wonderful personalities, we just didn't connect. I kept seeing Raine when I played with them. Then it dawned on me that I don't need another girl now that I already have Raine--and she's the perfect girl for me. What I'd like is another boy so that we'll have 2 boys and a girl like we used to. And from our own experience and what I've been reading, boys are more affectionate. I'd like that very much because Oscar was very affectionate and loved to sit on my lap--he was mommy's little angel.

The second breeder with the one year old girl also has a litter of 3 male pups, about 7 1/2 weeks. Two are already spoken for. This breeder has a strong reputation and provides pups/sires to the other show breeders as well. The pups have champion mom and dad. I saw the mom and she's so pretty with sweet little face. He won't be ready to leave until the end of Feb (12 weeks). I like him quite a bit, I felt the bond as soon as I saw him! Although he's quite expensive, same price as Raine. The breeder said he'll be only about 4-4/12 lbs. She said if she was keeping a boy, he would be the one she picks. My husband, thorough as he is, wants me to check out another breeder with 2 boys and a girl first before making a final decision. So on Sunday we'll do another round of visits and decide. Hopefully, we'll have a new addition later next month. Fingers crossed.


----------



## pburnette (Jun 15, 2006)

QUOTE (pburnette @ Jan 24 2009, 08:44 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=712772


> QUOTE (cleooscar @ Jan 18 2009, 05:27 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=709009





> Thank you for sharing your thoughts and experience. I sent an email to the breeder to find out more about Raine's dam. We had met and interacted with her last year when we went to visit Raine the first time and when we picked Raine up. She seems to be very friendly but our focus was on Raine. Raine's dam is around 3 years old and just a few months younger than our boy Pasha.
> 
> Now that I've started researching, it seems there are a few pups available. These breeders are from the same circle as our breeder so I know they're very reputable. There are two 10 months old females, one 8 weeks old male and a potential 8 weeks old female. They're all so cute!! I think the hardest part is to decide what age will be appropriate for our mix and how much work we want to do.
> 
> BTW, what price should I be expecting for a retiree male/female? Raine's dam has a couple of champion titles and has only had 1 litter. We've only gotten pups in the past so this is a bit of a new territory for us.[/B]


[/B][/QUOTE]


----------



## pburnette (Jun 15, 2006)

QUOTE (pburnette @ Jan 28 2009, 08:35 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=715010


> QUOTE (pburnette @ Jan 24 2009, 08:44 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=712772





> QUOTE (cleooscar @ Jan 18 2009, 05:27 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=709009





> Thank you for sharing your thoughts and experience. I sent an email to the breeder to find out more about Raine's dam. We had met and interacted with her last year when we went to visit Raine the first time and when we picked Raine up. She seems to be very friendly but our focus was on Raine. Raine's dam is around 3 years old and just a few months younger than our boy Pasha.
> 
> Now that I've started researching, it seems there are a few pups available. These breeders are from the same circle as our breeder so I know they're very reputable. There are two 10 months old females, one 8 weeks old male and a potential 8 weeks old female. They're all so cute!! I think the hardest part is to decide what age will be appropriate for our mix and how much work we want to do.
> 
> BTW, what price should I be expecting for a retiree male/female? Raine's dam has a couple of champion titles and has only had 1 litter. We've only gotten pups in the past so this is a bit of a new territory for us.[/B]


[/B][/QUOTE]
[/B][/QUOTE]


----------



## pburnette (Jun 15, 2006)

QUOTE (pburnette @ Jan 28 2009, 08:38 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=715011


> QUOTE (pburnette @ Jan 28 2009, 08:35 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=715010





> QUOTE (pburnette @ Jan 24 2009, 08:44 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=712772





> QUOTE (cleooscar @ Jan 18 2009, 05:27 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=709009





> Thank you for sharing your thoughts and experience. I sent an email to the breeder to find out more about Raine's dam. We had met and interacted with her last year when we went to visit Raine the first time and when we picked Raine up. She seems to be very friendly but our focus was on Raine. Raine's dam is around 3 years old and just a few months younger than our boy Pasha.
> 
> Now that I've started researching, it seems there are a few pups available. These breeders are from the same circle as our breeder so I know they're very reputable. There are two 10 months old females, one 8 weeks old male and a potential 8 weeks old female. They're all so cute!! I think the hardest part is to decide what age will be appropriate for our mix and how much work we want to do.
> 
> BTW, what price should I be expecting for a retiree male/female? Raine's dam has a couple of champion titles and has only had 1 litter. We've only gotten pups in the past so this is a bit of a new territory for us.[/B]


[/B][/QUOTE]
[/B][/QUOTE]
[/B][/QUOTE]


----------



## pburnette (Jun 15, 2006)

QUOTE (pburnette @ Jan 28 2009, 08:39 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=715013


> QUOTE (pburnette @ Jan 28 2009, 08:38 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=715011





> QUOTE (pburnette @ Jan 28 2009, 08:35 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=715010





> QUOTE (pburnette @ Jan 24 2009, 08:44 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=712772





> QUOTE (cleooscar @ Jan 18 2009, 05:27 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=709009





> Thank you for sharing your thoughts and experience. I sent an email to the breeder to find out more about Raine's dam. We had met and interacted with her last year when we went to visit Raine the first time and when we picked Raine up. She seems to be very friendly but our focus was on Raine. Raine's dam is around 3 years old and just a few months younger than our boy Pasha.
> 
> Now that I've started researching, it seems there are a few pups available. These breeders are from the same circle as our breeder so I know they're very reputable. There are two 10 months old females, one 8 weeks old male and a potential 8 weeks old female. They're all so cute!! I think the hardest part is to decide what age will be appropriate for our mix and how much work we want to do.
> 
> BTW, what price should I be expecting for a retiree male/female? Raine's dam has a couple of champion titles and has only had 1 litter. We've only gotten pups in the past so this is a bit of a new territory for us.[/B]


[/B][/QUOTE]
[/B][/QUOTE]
[/B][/QUOTE]
[/B][/QUOTE]


----------



## pburnette (Jun 15, 2006)

QUOTE (pburnette @ Jan 28 2009, 08:40 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=715014


> QUOTE (pburnette @ Jan 28 2009, 08:39 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=715013





> QUOTE (pburnette @ Jan 28 2009, 08:38 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=715011





> QUOTE (pburnette @ Jan 28 2009, 08:35 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=715010





> QUOTE (pburnette @ Jan 24 2009, 08:44 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=712772





> QUOTE (cleooscar @ Jan 18 2009, 05:27 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=709009





> Thank you for sharing your thoughts and experience. I sent an email to the breeder to find out more about Raine's dam. We had met and interacted with her last year when we went to visit Raine the first time and when we picked Raine up. She seems to be very friendly but our focus was on Raine. Raine's dam is around 3 years old and just a few months younger than our boy Pasha.
> 
> Now that I've started researching, it seems there are a few pups available. These breeders are from the same circle as our breeder so I know they're very reputable. There are two 10 months old females, one 8 weeks old male and a potential 8 weeks old female. They're all so cute!! I think the hardest part is to decide what age will be appropriate for our mix and how much work we want to do.
> 
> BTW, what price should I be expecting for a retiree male/female? Raine's dam has a couple of champion titles and has only had 1 litter. We've only gotten pups in the past so this is a bit of a new territory for us.[/B]


[/B][/QUOTE]
[/B][/QUOTE]
[/B][/QUOTE]
[/B][/QUOTE]
[/B][/QUOTE]


----------



## pburnette (Jun 15, 2006)

QUOTE (pburnette @ Jan 28 2009, 08:41 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=715016


> QUOTE (pburnette @ Jan 28 2009, 08:40 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=715014





> QUOTE (pburnette @ Jan 28 2009, 08:39 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=715013





> QUOTE (pburnette @ Jan 28 2009, 08:38 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=715011





> QUOTE (pburnette @ Jan 28 2009, 08:35 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=715010





> QUOTE (pburnette @ Jan 24 2009, 08:44 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=712772





> QUOTE (cleooscar @ Jan 18 2009, 05:27 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=709009





> Thank you for sharing your thoughts and experience. I sent an email to the breeder to find out more about Raine's dam. We had met and interacted with her last year when we went to visit Raine the first time and when we picked Raine up. She seems to be very friendly but our focus was on Raine. Raine's dam is around 3 years old and just a few months younger than our boy Pasha.
> 
> Now that I've started researching, it seems there are a few pups available. These breeders are from the same circle as our breeder so I know they're very reputable. There are two 10 months old females, one 8 weeks old male and a potential 8 weeks old female. They're all so cute!! I think the hardest part is to decide what age will be appropriate for our mix and how much work we want to do.
> 
> BTW, what price should I be expecting for a retiree male/female? Raine's dam has a couple of champion titles and has only had 1 litter. We've only gotten pups in the past so this is a bit of a new territory for us.[/B]


[/B][/QUOTE]
[/B][/QUOTE]
[/B][/QUOTE]
[/B][/QUOTE]
[/B][/QUOTE]
[/B][/QUOTE]


----------



## ilovemymaltese (Oct 9, 2008)

While I was puppy searching, I talked to many reputable breeders. I was looking for a female pup and they always seemed to have male pups. They told me that everybody always wants females! They said they are more expensive because it's more likely that a maltese dog will have a male pup than a female. I think one breeder told me that it's a 70% chance that a maltese will have a male pup than a female. And I guess everybody want's females because you can buy dresses and matching bows. My female maltese is the snuggliest dog on the face of the earth! I can cuddle with her for hours and she won't move a muscle. When I pick her up she likes to be held like a baby and puts her head on my shoulders. She a big time kisser and hugger lol. Like everybody else said, tempermant depends on the individual dog not based on sex.


----------



## pburnette (Jun 15, 2006)

QUOTE (cleooscar @ Jan 18 2009, 05:27 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=709009


> Thank you for sharing your thoughts and experience. I sent an email to the breeder to find out more about Raine's dam. We had met and interacted with her last year when we went to visit Raine the first time and when we picked Raine up. She seems to be very friendly but our focus was on Raine. Raine's dam is around 3 years old and just a few months younger than our boy Pasha.
> 
> Now that I've started researching, it seems there are a few pups available. These breeders are from the same circle as our breeder so I know they're very reputable. There are two 10 months old females, one 8 weeks old male and a potential 8 weeks old female. They're all so cute!! I think the hardest part is to decide what age will be appropriate for our mix and how much work we want to do.
> 
> BTW, what price should I be expecting for a retiree male/female? Raine's dam has a couple of champion titles and has only had 1 litter. We've only gotten pups in the past so this is a bit of a new territory for us.[/B]


As far as deciding what age you want your puppy to be when you get it, you have to decide two things. A young puppy is really cute and if you want to go through the puppy stage, that is what you should get. However, most show breeders save their best puppies until last. You cannot tell exactly how the puppy will turn out until it is nine months old. You can also tell the personality of an older puppy, yet they still act like a puppy. A reputable breeder will try to match a puppy with the personality that you want. I would never ship a puppy because you need to know what you are getting.

I can't help you regarding the price of a retired dog because we don't retire ours. We showed and made ten Champions and one International Champion. I had lots of show people wanting my dogs, but we have found that we get too attached to them and want them to go as pets so that they will have a forever home. So, basically, we are just pet lovers! I know of some breeders that let their older dogs go for the price of a health checkup, spaying/neutering and teeth cleaning. But they are usually older that three years old. We are letting puppies go as pets that are better than our show puppies.

I had one person get three puppies from me. One was just a puppy, another was 3 years old, and another was two years old. They all got along fine and each have different personalities and their own place in the household. They also have an older Maltese. If you have an older one, it will teach the younger ones where you want them to go potty.

The breeders that have been showing/breeding for a long long time usually have an established line and can predict what their dogs will be. For example, many people have told me that they can tell my breeding from others. The best people to start with are members of the AMA, and people that are breeding only to better the breed. They are very concerned about who will get their puppies. I feel responsible for the kind of lives that my dogs will have because we brought them into this world.<span style="font-family:Arial Black"></span>


----------



## fraction (Jan 25, 2009)

QUOTE (cleooscar @ Jan 27 2009, 12:12 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=714264


> Just want to provide an update on our search. We went to see Raine's dam on Saturday as well as visited another breeder with a year old girl. Although they are both so beautiful and have wonderful personalities, we just didn't connect. I kept seeing Raine when I played with them. Then it dawned on me that I don't need another girl now that I already have Raine--and she's the perfect girl for me. What I'd like is another boy so that we'll have 2 boys and a girl like we used to. And from our own experience and what I've been reading, boys are more affectionate. I'd like that very much because Oscar was very affectionate and loved to sit on my lap--he was mommy's little angel.
> 
> The second breeder with the one year old girl also has a litter of 3 male pups, about 7 1/2 weeks. Two are already spoken for. This breeder has a strong reputation and provides pups/sires to the other show breeders as well. The pups have champion mom and dad. I saw the mom and she's so pretty with sweet little face. He won't be ready to leave until the end of Feb (12 weeks). I like him quite a bit, I felt the bond as soon as I saw him! Although he's quite expensive, same price as Raine. The breeder said he'll be only about 4-4/12 lbs. She said if she was keeping a boy, he would be the one she picks. My husband, thorough as he is, wants me to check out another breeder with 2 boys and a girl first before making a final decision. So on Sunday we'll do another round of visits and decide. Hopefully, we'll have a new addition later next month. Fingers crossed.[/B]


----------



## cleooscar (May 28, 2008)

I have great news! We decided to get the male puppy, the one we saw 1.5 weeks ago. We went to see him again last Friday and also checked out another breeder but I just knew he was the one. Plus we felt really comfortable with this breeder, she's been doing this for nearly 20 years and is highly regarded within the Maltese show/breeder circle here in Ontario. Actually, our girl Raine shares the same grandpa as this pup. They're practically cousins! Our puppy won't be ready to come home until he turns 12 weeks later this month. I'm so excited. :chili: I've got so much to do to get things ready to welcome him home and introduce him to Raine and Pasha. I don't even have a name yet. I'll post pictures when we get him. Thanks again for sharing your thoughts and suggestions.


----------



## CloudClan (Jan 31, 2007)

:Sunny Smile: Congratulations on your new baby!

We are looking forward to pictures. How old is he now? 

There are some very nice breeders up your way. Would you care to share who he comes from? Isn't it fun to find those family connections in our furkids?


----------



## pburnette (Jun 15, 2006)

QUOTE (cleooscar @ Feb 4 2009, 08:21 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=719519


> I have great news! We decided to get the male puppy, the one we saw 1.5 weeks ago. We went to see him again last Friday and also checked out another breeder but I just knew he was the one. Plus we felt really comfortable with this breeder, she's been doing this for nearly 20 years and is highly regarded within the Maltese show/breeder circle here in Ontario. Actually, our girl Raine shares the same grandpa as this pup. They're practically cousins! Our puppy won't be ready to come home until he turns 12 weeks later this month. I'm so excited. :chili: I've got so much to do to get things ready to welcome him home and introduce him to Raine and Pasha. I don't even have a name yet. I'll post pictures when we get him. Thanks again for sharing your thoughts and suggestions.[/B]


----------



## pburnette (Jun 15, 2006)

QUOTE (cleooscar @ Feb 4 2009, 08:21 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=719519


> I have great news! We decided to get the male puppy, the one we saw 1.5 weeks ago. We went to see him again last Friday and also checked out another breeder but I just knew he was the one. Plus we felt really comfortable with this breeder, she's been doing this for nearly 20 years and is highly regarded within the Maltese show/breeder circle here in Ontario. Actually, our girl Raine shares the same grandpa as this pup. They're practically cousins! Our puppy won't be ready to come home until he turns 12 weeks later this month. I'm so excited. :chili: I've got so much to do to get things ready to welcome him home and introduce him to Raine and Pasha. I don't even have a name yet. I'll post pictures when we get him. Thanks again for sharing your thoughts and suggestions.[/B]



Congratulations on you new male puppy! I'll bet that Rine will be happy too have him for company! I am so happy for you.

Phyllis Burnette
Ga-Li Maltese


----------



## pburnette (Jun 15, 2006)

QUOTE (pburnette @ Feb 5 2009, 04:17 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=720029


> QUOTE (cleooscar @ Feb 4 2009, 08:21 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=719519





> I have great news! We decided to get the male puppy, the one we saw 1.5 weeks ago. We went to see him again last Friday and also checked out another breeder but I just knew he was the one. Plus we felt really comfortable with this breeder, she's been doing this for nearly 20 years and is highly regarded within the Maltese show/breeder circle here in Ontario. Actually, our girl Raine shares the same grandpa as this pup. They're practically cousins! Our puppy won't be ready to come home until he turns 12 weeks later this month. I'm so excited. :chili: I've got so much to do to get things ready to welcome him home and introduce him to Raine and Pasha. I don't even have a name yet. I'll post pictures when we get him. Thanks again for sharing your thoughts and suggestions.[/B]



Congratulations on you new male puppy! I'll bet that Rine will be happy too have him for company! I am so happy for you.

Phyllis Burnette
Ga-Li Maltese
[/B][/QUOTE]


----------



## cleooscar (May 28, 2008)

He just turned 9 weeks today. He was born on Dec. 4th. We're getting him from Pieridae Mercer. This is his mom: http://www.angelfire.com/ok2/rmercer1/index12.html. I'm counting the days for when he's ready to come home. Now I've got to research puppy food to transition him to all over again (we used Organix with Raine but she didn't love it) but that's for another post.


----------

